# PC Router Bits



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just wondering if ayone has had any success/failures with PC router bits. I just purchased my router for the purpose of making drawers and there is a drawer lock bit on amazon that seemed pretty knifty for that purpose. Saw a similar bit on mlcs for about 3x's as much so wasn't sure if it was just cause PC is not good quality.

thanks in advance!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

abetrman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering if ayone has had any success/failures with PC router bits. I just purchased my router for the purpose of making drawers and there is a drawer lock bit on amazon that seemed pretty knifty for that purpose. Saw a similar bit on mlcs for about 3x's as much so wasn't sure if it was just cause PC is not good quality.
> 
> thanks in advance!


I've got a few Porter cable bits. Not many and not likely to get more. In my opinion they are on the low end of the quality scale. That said, $10 for a drawer lock is a pretty good buy. I have one of the MLCS ones I used on my first drawer project. That's when I found I could make almost the exact same joint with either a straight bit or a slot cutter and have been doing them that way ever since.:smile:


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Porter Cable has stopped(really never did) manufacturing router bits. I have many, and aside from the guide bearings locking up( a problem common to many manufacturers) have no complaints Never used a drawer lock bit, but if it's as good as the rest of them, I'd go for it('specially at 1/3 the price


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Clearance prices can make the PC bits attractive...that one looks like a good deal to me. 1/2" shank right?


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks for the feedback. I'm ordering it today. It is a 1/2" shank knottscott.


----------

